# well pumping dirty water



## MMaters (Jan 29, 2010)

replaced pressure switch and tank last year, shortened pump by 3-4 ft today was sitting on bottom of well and replaced the check valve. when i pulled the pump out it had mud all over it cleaned it off and cleaned the screen in the middle, there are 2 plastic rivets holding screen one was missing, i used a zip tie to secure it shut, water looked ok after bled each faucet, wife goes in to run bath water for my son, muddy again! What could be the problem?


----------



## MMaters (Jan 29, 2010)

*well anyone?*

hey hey hey


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like your well might be silted in.
How deep is it, depth of water table, how old & any neighbors having problems?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

you stir up alot of **** run the hell outa it... you got good pressure?


----------

